# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] Buying large quantities of FFXIV Gils

## service.gametradeeasy

Hello everyone,

We are gametradeeasy, the company that buys large quantities of pieces of Game Gold. Having over 20 thousand registered suppliers of whom 2 thousand are active within 2 years, we are quite sure that trading with us is absolutely reliable.

And now, we are in search of FFXIV Gils sellers/suppliers, if you are exactly one of them, it's really the very moment to join us!

Payment Method available: Skrill(Moneybookers)
skype at your disposal: service.gametradeeasy2

Please take a look on our site as well as our partner - *******'s


Dofus Kamas - WOW Gold - Fifa Coins - *******

Looking forward to hearing from you very soon!
Gametradeeasy

----------

